# What are you selling at VHS expo?



## Damiieen (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey,

As many of you know the VHS Reptile Expo is coming up soon.
This will be my first ever Expo i'm very excited.

I'm just wandering what people are going to be selling there and how much it will cost so I have an idea of how much to money to bring.

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## kupper (Feb 14, 2011)

smooth knobtails


----------



## varanid_mike (Feb 14, 2011)

few lizards, few pythons and bits and peices. Just excess young and few inverts.
Will pick up some aniamals while im there, maybe some monitors or pythons such as roughy's or an alibino.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 14, 2011)

Mike what kind of lizards?


----------



## trader (Feb 14, 2011)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> Hey,
> 
> As many of you know the VHS Reptile Expo is coming up soon.
> This will be my first ever Expo i'm very excited.
> ...



Congrats on this being your 1st expo...As someone mentioned in another thread Brian Barnett has excelled at organising this expo. It will be the largest Reptile Expo we have had in Melbourne so far! 

We have a will have a few Spiny tailed Monitors for sale, hatched early Dec. and other bits. Our ad on HerpTrader is ad 103-400. Enjoy your day @ the Expo Damien!


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank You trader.
I can't wait.
I think i saw that ad.


----------



## ProHerp (Feb 14, 2011)

*ProHerp Stand*

We're really excited about this expo!

We'll be selling our full range of enclosures, gecko racks and hatchling racks, the full range of reptile radiators, black plastic hides and a large range of accessories.

I'm still unsure if there will be any room for animals but I do have some smooth knobtails available, in levis and occidentalis. 

This expo is going to be huge!

BTW: We will only be taking cash on the day, but you can place orders for a later date if you dont have any cash with you.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm definitely coming to your stall proherp i need all that stuff on the day.
I'm thinking about gecko's or an Ackie depends really on prices.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 14, 2011)

I can't wait.
I'll be coming home with a lizard, I don't know what type, I just know I will be.
Most likely a Bluey.


----------



## beeman (Feb 14, 2011)

We will have a limited few F1 Wheatbelt stimmies, a few Macs
and a hand full of yearling Degrey and Geraldton stimmies, some Geckos


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 14, 2011)

varanid_mike said:


> few lizards, few pythons and bits and peices. Just excess young and few inverts.
> Will pick up some aniamals while im there, maybe some monitors or pythons such as roughy's or an alibino.



Mike What inverts will you be selling?


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 14, 2011)

beeman said:


> We will have a limited few F1 Wheatbelt stimmies, a few Macs
> and a hand full of yearling Degrey and Geraldton stimmies, some Geckos


 
What kind of gecko's?

Anyone else selling anything?


----------



## beeman (Feb 15, 2011)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> What kind of gecko's?
> 
> Anyone else selling anything?



Mainly Thicktail Geckos and a few Golden tail geckos


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 15, 2011)

We will have a handful of our Enclosures on display, although they are all sold already we will be taking orders as we will ship them down for you.:lol::lol:


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

Hopefully i could get a thickie and a smooth knobtail depending on enclosure pricing.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this expo also. It's bi-annual isn't it? There wasn't one on last year was there? (I shouldn't dwell on the past, I hear there's no future in it :lol


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 15, 2011)

We will have lots of live stock for sale;

yearling black and gold jungle pythons $250
WA Stimson pythons 3 months old $180ea
3 month old Olive pythons $350ea
perons tree frogs $30ea
7 year old breeding pair childrens pythons $400pr
yearling bredli carpet pythons $200ea
baby short neck turtles $89ea
sub-adult long neck turtles $65ea
year old saw shell turtle trio $500 trio
White lip tree frogs $25ea
Thick tail geckos $75ea
Captive bred common tree snakes $500ea
3 month old Darwin carpets $75ea

That's just to name a few..


----------



## reptilesrkool (Feb 15, 2011)

varanid_mike said:


> few lizards, few pythons and bits and peices. Just excess young and few inverts.
> Will pick up some aniamals while im there, maybe some monitors or pythons such as roughy's or an alibino.


 what invert really interested


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

Whoa Amazing Amazon i'm coming to you.


----------



## werdy (Feb 15, 2011)

damn im thinking how much money do i need, and do i have enough money for the day


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

Me too thats why i made it so i know approximately how much to bring.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 15, 2011)

beeman said:


> We will have a limited few F1 Wheatbelt stimmies


 
Hi Beeman, 

What does "F1" mean? Thanks.


----------



## beeman (Feb 15, 2011)

Renenet said:


> Hi Beeman,
> 
> What does "F1" mean? Thanks.


 
First gen captive bred hatchlings from wild caught parents (Caught under permit)


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 15, 2011)

We will also have a couple of last seasons Black headed pythons selling at $350ea
Photo of Black Head and WA Stimson python.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG OMG i love BHP's hopefully i get an enclosure for cheap enough. What's the minimum enclosure at the size that he is now?
Then when should i upgrade him to a bigger enclosure?


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice Stimmy.
Amazon, last time I went to your store you had a few Blonde Spotteds, do you still have any? If so, will you take them to the expo?


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 15, 2011)

Just take as much as you can afford to spend , because you will spend it .


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

Haha Jungletrans i would bring money if i had any. It's mums job to pay haha im only 15.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

So, my parents are giving me $300 to spend. Counting the fact I already have $200, I have $500 for the expo!
Now, I'm really excited.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't have any money at all. I need to get a job .
I'm getting a beardie aswell which will be $200 off sum1 in the coming weeks.


----------



## werdy (Feb 15, 2011)

i am going on holidays tomorrow maybe i should get my holiday pay in advance as well LOL 
no i will take cards and then hopefully work out what i want, thinking i might head into lizards and snakes bit need more to research , have not had a snake in about 20 years.
ridge tail monitors, mertens, angle heads dragons, boyds dragons and peninsula dragons are on my wish list for lizards 
womas, black headed pythons are a few of the snakes i would like to get in the future 
and cant forget red eye and dainty tree frogs so i hopefully will be grabbing info and cards from breeders


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, today just keeps getting better.
My mum was saying if she sees a nice looking snake, that's good for a beginner, at the expo, she'd let me get it.
Looking for some Womas, or some sort of Antaresia there.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

Far out your lucky.

What do you think you will get?


----------



## Wildexpo (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll have some of the "Minature" vitticeps available at my booth.
Check out the herp trader ad.
Cheers
Stimmo


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> Far out your lucky.
> 
> What do you think you will get?


If mum lets me, an Aspidites ramsayi, if not, something from Antaresia. Hopefully a blonde maculosa!


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

Cool i might be getting a BHP if the person lets me do a payment plan on it. I found an enclosure on ebay for $80 4x2x2ft everything included. eBay isn't the first place i go but if mum has not much money i'll look usually you can find some really good stuff on there.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice, cheap tank!


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

Very its got everything i need was very happy when i found that.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 15, 2011)

my first expo too 
hope to get a snake (stimmie) or a levis or ackie


----------



## heidii (Feb 15, 2011)

is this the expo i heard about at melb show grounds this weekend?


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 15, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> If mum lets me, an Aspidites ramsayi, if not, something from Antaresia. Hopefully a blonde maculosa!


 
you need an advanced license for a woma in victoria, so you dont get your hopes up too much


----------



## scratchy (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe some shinglebacks, western blueys, New England cunninghams and some geckoes


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes heidii


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

I have an advanced licence, sypeh.
I originally got it for a Litoria raniformis, which I'm picking up on Sunday.


----------



## syeph8 (Feb 15, 2011)

no worries, then id go for a woma. i didnt know if minors were allowed advanced licenses so i thought i should bring it up.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought that to. I thought u had to hold basic for 2 years then get it over 18.
I hould of got an advanced straight away. :/


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

Just had to get my dad's signature on the papers.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn im doing that next time i have to pay to renew then move up to advanced.


----------



## werdy (Feb 15, 2011)

where did you get the Litoria raniformis from ?


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 15, 2011)

werdy said:


> where did you get the Litoria raniformis from ?


 
PM sent


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 16, 2011)

We will be selling some Macleay River turtle babies aswell! No licence required for Victorians!


----------



## thebraddles (Feb 16, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I can't wait.
> I'll be coming home with a lizard, I don't know what type, I just know I will be.
> Most likely a Bluey.



yeah for some reason over the past week ive been thinking about gettin a bluey. i used to keep em ages ago when i was little, always had a soft spot for em....


----------



## dixilizards (Feb 16, 2011)

We'll also have a few things for sale;

Red form Cunninghams Skinks 

Angle Headed Pair

Knobtails - L Pilb and L Levis (with enclosure setups)

Yearling Beardies - Both Males and Females

Male B & G Jungle - Very good handler

Male Stimsons

Male Tanami Woma - Snake Ranch Born and Bred

Eastern Blue Tongues

Pair of Thicktails - 3 year old (with enclosure setup)

Hatchy Thicktails - A Month old (with enclosure setup)

We can also accept Credit Cards (mastercard and visa) for payments at the expo.

It should prove to be a wonderful day for all, there are many, many stall holders this year and a bargain is sure to be found by all.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 16, 2011)

dixilizards said:


> We'll also have a few things for sale;
> 
> Red form Cunninghams Skinks
> 
> ...


 
Roughly How much would the Thicktail hatchy's plus enclosure be going for?


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll be selling APS reputation stars...I've made up a stall


----------



## lizardmech (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone know if there will be many varanids at the expo?


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if you look through the other comment's u might find some.


----------



## dixilizards (Feb 16, 2011)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> Roughly How much would the Thicktail hatchy's plus enclosure be going for?


 
We'd Prefer to leave it as a surprise for the expo, but we will be up near the HerpShop on the opposite end from Pails for Scales.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok just wandering.


----------



## trader (Feb 16, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I'll be selling APS reputation stars...I've made up a stall



 You have always made me smile moosenoose! see you
there!


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 16, 2011)

We will also have;

Stumpy tail male $120
Adult female Eastern Blue Tongues $75ea
Tessellated gecko pair $275pr
Wood Gecko Male $80-
Male yearling Spotted python $100

Few more exciting bits and pieces will be there on the day aswell!


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if I could buy a click-clack there?
My dad is actually overseas for work, thought he'd be back on Friday, he's back in the afternoon of Saturday, so my mum won't let me build a click-clack without him. I don't want to take a snake home and have nothing to put it in!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 17, 2011)

trader said:


> You have always made me smile moosenoose! see you
> there!



You shall  No doubt you'll pass me whilst doing some dodgy deal in the carpark :lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I am now banned from buying anything at the expo........ I just picked up 3 northern Death Adders this morning!!!


----------



## misssullivan (Feb 17, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Does anyone know if I could buy a click-clack there?
> My dad is actually overseas for work, thought he'd be back on Friday, he's back in the afternoon of Saturday, so my mum won't let me build a click-clack without him. I don't want to take a snake home and have nothing to put it in!


 
I got some there last time.. and this year is set to be much bigger so id say ur chances are prity darn good


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice, Pics?


----------



## reptilife (Feb 17, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I think I am now banned from buying anything at the expo........ I just picked up 3 northern Death Adders this morning!!!



Gotta be happy with that!

Just leave the wallet at home on Expo day!

Anyone selling Litoria Infrafrenata at the Expo?

If so, what age and how $$$?


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 17, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I think I am now banned from buying anything at the expo........ I just picked up 3 northern Death Adders this morning!!!


 
Nice pick up Jay, make sure you put up pics of them. If only I don't have the "no vens" rule in my house with the wife....
I'll definitely be at the expo but i don't think I'll be buying any new aditions either just supplies. My dog has just busted the bank and we're currently out 3K for his knee reconstruction... ahh the things you do for your pets hey.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 17, 2011)

reptilife said:


> Gotta be happy with that!
> 
> Just leave the wallet at home on Expo day!
> 
> ...


 


Amazing Amazon said:


> We will have lots of live stock for sale;
> 
> yearling black and gold jungle pythons $250
> WA Stimson pythons 3 months old $180ea
> ...


Pretty cheap.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope i can still make it to this, currently stuck in Canberra with 40 degrees fever from a knee infection:cry:. Will see how i feel tomorrow. If i cant make it in time i will still come down in a couple of days to deliver our customers enclosures...really dont want to miss this but may have no choice...


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 17, 2011)

Unlucky  JPN.
Get better soon


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 17, 2011)

anyone selling frillies? NT/QLD/Kimb, need to get my hands on a different bloodline.


----------



## reptilife (Feb 17, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Pretty cheap.



Yeah Thanks Plimpy... I hadn't seen that! Cool.



heidii said:


> is this the expo i heard about at melb show grounds this weekend?



Yep! Expect to see you there, Heidii!


----------



## blackhead1234 (Feb 17, 2011)

*expo*

I hear Pails for Scales are taking a truck load of reptiles : monitors, skinks, dragons, pythons, frogs, turtles. Heaps of specials too.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, that makes me even more excited, blackhead.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 17, 2011)

Me too ^^


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah Uncle Roy from Pails for Scales has a clearing sale with reptiles dropping 50bucks every hour! Around 2 o'clock should be the go for a bargain.


----------



## beeman (Feb 17, 2011)

blackhead1234 said:


> I hear Pails for Scales are taking a truck load of reptiles : monitors, skinks, dragons, pythons, frogs, turtles. Heaps of specials too.



As they normally do and every man and his dog has a play with them on the day
not my idea of good QA


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 17, 2011)

beeman said:


> As they normally do and every man and his dog has a play with them on the day
> not my idea of good QA


 
Agreed, will be there at 9am.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 17, 2011)

getarealdog said:


> Yeah Uncle Roy from Pails for Scales has a clearing sale with reptiles dropping 50bucks every hour! Around 2 o'clock should be the go for a bargain.



Do you know if there will be any BHP's?


----------



## misssullivan (Feb 17, 2011)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> Do you know if there will be any BHP's?


 
there are bound to be from roy.. he has some beautys in his store at the mo


----------



## reptilife (Feb 17, 2011)

blackhead1234 said:


> I hear Pails for Scales are taking a truck load of reptiles : monitors, skinks, dragons, pythons, frogs, turtles. Heaps of specials too.



Great! Roy usually has some really nice reps in stock...


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't wait i'm so excited 2 more sleeps .


Will there be a canteen area or sausage sizzle or should i bring my own lunch.
I'm an expo noob.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 17, 2011)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> I can't wait i'm so excited 2 more sleeps .
> 
> 
> Will there be a canteen area or sausage sizzle or should i bring my own lunch.
> I'm an expo noob.



You will be able to buy your own lunch.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 17, 2011)

Cool


----------



## trader (Feb 18, 2011)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> Will there be a canteen area or sausage sizzle or should i bring my own lunch. I'm an expo noob.



You may want to pack a bit of a lunch, I heard the canteen prices may be a little high. *
(Note Canteen is not part of the VHS but part of Flemington race Course)*

 I figure you would rather spend your hard earned $$ on reptiles or supplies.


----------



## herptrader (Feb 18, 2011)

I am hoping that I can at least get a good real coffee!


----------



## trader (Feb 18, 2011)

Is anyone selling the *Green Tree Python Tshirts* that have the very dark blue/black background? and the python is on the front going over the shoulder to the back?


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 18, 2011)

getarealdog said:


> Yeah Uncle Roy from Pails for Scales has a clearing sale with reptiles dropping 50bucks every hour! Around 2 o'clock should be the go for a bargain.


 
Speckled browns perhaps???


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

One more sleep!!!


----------



## kupper (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok now I'm freaking out 
So much to do tonight !!!!!!


----------



## reptilife (Feb 18, 2011)

trader said:


> Is anyone selling the *Green Tree Python Tshirts* that have the very dark blue/black background? and the python is on the front going over the shoulder to the back?



If not, Melbourne Zoo have them which is just down the road while you're in town!


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

I know I know i can't wait OMG OMG    . Hopefully getting a BHP my first snake


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 18, 2011)

F*&k yeh  , driving up tonight, staying at a motel, and well......seeing a LOT of herps 

how are we gonna know who is who lol


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

They should have banners or something and probably nametags maybe.
I'm not sure my first expo


----------



## reptilesrkool (Feb 18, 2011)

dose any body no if anyone els if going to be selling inverts and if any one will ave frozen rabbits


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 18, 2011)

just wait it out, you'll find out on the day 

what inverts are you after? i have some containers and a whole lot of yard


----------



## edstar (Feb 18, 2011)

Soo cant wait! gonna be great.. will there be ATMs there or bring cash?


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

People are saying bring cash and some breeders might have there own little machine thing.
Best to bring cash.


----------



## edstar (Feb 18, 2011)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> People are saying bring cash and some breeders might have there own little machine thing.
> Best to bring cash.


 
Sawweet.. thanks!


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

No problem


----------



## edstar (Feb 18, 2011)

Be good if we knew who was there from the forums.. need name badges! lol


----------



## werdy (Feb 18, 2011)

im sure i am going to need more money lol 

i just bought a reptile enclosure on ebay it measures 90cm W x 57cm D x 183cm H

now what shall i get to put in it hmmmm


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

A diamond python maybe?


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 18, 2011)

Hopefully we get people that don't own reptiles going through the doors and leaving with one as well, bargain hunting is great but at the end of the day expos are to promote and grow the hobby.
Should be mandatory to bring a mate along that does'nt own a reptile and introduce them to the hobby.


----------



## No-two (Feb 18, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Hopefully we get people that don't own reptiles going through the doors and leaving with one as well, bargain hunting is great but at the end of the day expos are to promote and grow the hobby.



Unless they're buying unlicened animals I doubt it, might get them thinking about it though.


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 18, 2011)

No-two said:


> Unless they're buying unlicened animals I doubt it, might get them thinking about it though.


 
I'll take that..... thinking about it would be a good start at least. Even if they just walk out with a bluey it would be good, gotta start them off somewhere.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 18, 2011)

i'll be there for a couple of hours on the membership table in the morning.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm sorry to say that I'm being checked into Canberra hospital so I will not make it this year


----------



## Sarah (Feb 18, 2011)

oh thats a shame sorry to hear that JPN hope you feel better.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

That's very unlucky JPN 

Get well soon, i hope all go's well for you


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 18, 2011)

Sarah said:


> i'll be there for a couple of hours on the membership table in the morning.


 
The VHS membership table Sarah? What time excatly mate, I'll come pass and intoduce myself so we can put a face to the names mate.

Francis


----------



## Sarah (Feb 18, 2011)

hi Francis that would be good, the membership table /magazine and journal sales is where i will be from 9am for a couple of hours or longer if they need me.


----------



## werdy (Feb 18, 2011)

i want to become a member so i shall come by as well


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll be stopping by too!


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

Will i need to bring any licencing stuff?


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> Will i need to bring any licencing stuff?


 
If you want to buy any licensed animals then yes! Bring your actual license. You dont need to bring record books or anything


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah thank god i remembered to ask. Are record books only for snakes or breeding. I have never actually filled any out as i only have a Blue tongue lizard.


----------



## trader (Feb 18, 2011)

reptilife said:


> If not, Melbourne Zoo have them which is just down the road while you're in town!



 thanks...years ago they were readily available at markets...

it is for someone wanting one in Canada...I know they have them at Healesville Sanctuary as well



lizardboii said:


> how are we gonna know who is who lol



hubby and I will be at *The HerpShop table* helping *Brain Barnett* out for the day, plus a table beside him with our reptiles 
Please come by and say G'day and introduce yourselves. Even though my avatar says 'trader' I am actually The HerpTrader. 

I love meeting people I have only 'spoken' to by email, some for many yrs now!


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> Ah thank god i remembered to ask. Are record books only for snakes or breeding. I have never actually filled any out as i only have a Blue tongue lizard.



You need a license book for any licensed animals - birds, mammals, reptiles, amphibians etc.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

Yer i got one obviously.
I don't know when to fill them out.


----------



## itbites (Feb 18, 2011)

Looking forward to tomorrow, I've gone to every single one.

Huge thanks to the VHS for putting it on this year...

With any luck it will be a huge success & become a guaranteed annual expo.

(Best of luck to all the vendors/sellers )


----------



## misssullivan (Feb 18, 2011)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> Yer i got one obviously.
> I don't know when to fill them out.


 just make sure u get sellers info and then just write it all up when u get home 

im super excited! im dragging my boyfriend along so he can learn some stuff


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks missulivan i will get there info for sure.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't wait, soo excited!!!


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 18, 2011)

beeman said:


> As they normally do and every man and his dog has a play with them on the day
> not my idea of good QA



I'm sure anybody who is about to hand over their hard earned cash will want to handle the animal in question. I know at the last expo some sellers (including Pailsforscales) handed out F10 hand wipes.


----------



## Constantine200 (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there parking available at the expo in the showgrounds itself or do i have to park in the streets???


----------



## Sarah (Feb 18, 2011)

if you check the vhs website it gives you a map and more info.


----------



## Constantine200 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Sarah.


----------



## reptilife (Feb 18, 2011)

getarealdog said:


> I'm sure anybody who is about to hand over their hard earned cash will want to handle the animal in question. I know at the last expo some sellers (including Pailsforscales) handed out F10 hand wipes.



Great idea with the wipes!

I personally wont buy anything (especially snakes) if I am not able to handle them first.


----------



## Arthur_Wilson (Feb 18, 2011)

We just finished setting up the ProHerp stand. The place is looking great. There are some really big stalls this year and the range of products and animals is fantastic. Anybody bringing Accies down or Storrs drop into the ProHerp stand and let us know.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 18, 2011)

getarealdog said:


> I'm sure anybody who is about to hand over their hard earned cash will want to handle the animal in question. I know at the last expo some sellers (including Pailsforscales) handed out F10 hand wipes.


Of course people want to hold a new reptile before purchasing it! I really don"t think too many people here would have purchased any of their reptiles just looking at it through some glass or a plastic holding container.In a personal collection of course it is easy to control who handles an animal,but really how does a breeder or commercial seller able to control so called QA? Buying/selling any reptiles from any level of keeper is going to have associated risks but are the chances of something severe happening really that much of a possibility?Not that i don"t like Roy"s F10 policy from previous expos but what is it really going to prevent from happening.


----------



## beeman (Feb 18, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> Of course people want to hold a new reptile before purchasing it! I really don"t think too many people here would have purchased any of their reptiles just looking at it through some glass or a plastic holding container.In a personal collection of course it is easy to control who handles an animal,but really how does a breeder or commercial seller able to control so called QA? Buying/selling any reptiles from any level of keeper is going to have associated risks but are the chances of something severe happening really that much of a possibility?Not that i don"t like Roy"s F10 policy from previous expos but what is it really going to prevent from happening.



Thats what those of us experienced enough call quarantine, house animals completely seperate to existing collection for quite a period of time.

We have and do practice a no handling policy as we dont want the many hands 
"playing" with animals on every stand they visit!

We do sell our reptiles to those that do understand and appreciate the fact that dozens of people have not been pawing at the snakes before they are purchased!


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 18, 2011)

My post was not looking for a public debate on the issue of Quarantine.I am merely stating that expo's held over the country are great for the industry and i don't believe that people should be turned off going to them and purchasing a new animal due to a high risk of QA.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

beeman said:


> Thats what those of us experienced enough call quarantine, house animals completely seperate to existing collection for quite a period of time.
> 
> We have and do practice a no handling policy as we dont want the many hands
> "playing" with animals on every stand they visit!
> ...


 
I would be more than happy to purchase an animal from you without having handled it.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

Amazon did you get my pm's?


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd never buy a reptile that has been handled by every man and his dog, especially with the likes of OPMV, IBD and who knows what else floating around.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyway I hope it's a great day with a good turn out.


----------



## itbites (Feb 18, 2011)

I think that it's very important that the people who are going to handle reptiles at the expo be very careful upon returning home to your own reptiles...

It's probably a wise idea for sellers not to let everyone handle their reptiles at the same time, it's difficult to expect certain keepers to purchase without handling..

The last thing anyone want's is to spread disease & contaminate your pets/collection.
If you become blasé or complacent you're asking for trouble.


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

It's ok i always wash my hands before and after i handle my aninmals


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 18, 2011)

itbites said:


> I think that it's very important that the people who are going to handle reptiles at the expo be very careful upon returning home to your own reptiles...
> 
> It's probably a wise idea for sellers not to let everyone handle their reptiles at the same time, it's difficult to expect certain keepers to purchase without handling..
> 
> ...


Totally agreed as it is hard sometimes to work out who is the serious purchaser or someone just trying to hold a snake.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 18, 2011)

Constantine200 said:


> Is there parking available at the expo in the showgrounds itself or do i have to park in the streets???


 
Also curious about this, dont plan on buying anything though so i might just public transport it up as traffic in flemington is a joke, catch the No57 tram to easy.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 18, 2011)

Alright, I WILL be there, but I won't get a snake -- just talked to dad and he said no.
Probably won't be getting anything then, don't have a tank for a lizard yet.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 18, 2011)

entrance to the showgrounds is Lang Rd gate 4 off the vhs website on the vhs expo link.and it even tells you how to reach it using public transport.


----------



## werdy (Feb 18, 2011)

Im coming from cranbourne so if any one needs a lift im happy to throw them in my car


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

That's unfortunate .

Everyone i will be wearing a white and green Von Zipper T-Shirt, Grey Jeans and White Adidas Shoes.

Come say "Hi" i'm new to the expo and the society.


----------



## werdy (Feb 18, 2011)

lol i dont even know what i am wearing yet , probably clothes i guess


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2011)

werdy said:


> lol i dont even know what i am wearing yet , probably clothes i guess



I think i speak for everyone in saying that we all hope so 


Yeah i just put mu clothes away and left some out so might aswell wear them i guess.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 18, 2011)

werdy said:


> lol i dont even know what i am wearing yet , probably clothes i guess


 no way? what are these clothes you speak of?


----------



## bigi (Feb 18, 2011)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> anyone selling frillies? NT/QLD/Kimb, need to get my hands on a different bloodline.



yes there will be.
but you said in your later post, you were not going to buy anything.
anyhow try stall S36 but get in quick they normally sell fast.
have a great day, i know i will


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 18, 2011)

bigi said:


> yes there will be.
> but you said in your later post, you were not going to buy anything.
> anyhow try stall S36 but get in quick they normally sell fast.
> have a great day, i know i will



Yeah mate, way ahead of you! already got some of his future clutch on hold hence wont be buying anything on the day.


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 18, 2011)

bigi said:


> yes there will be.
> but you said in your later post, you were not going to buy anything.
> anyhow try stall S36 but get in quick they normally sell fast.
> have a great day, i know i will



Do you have a stall???


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 19, 2011)

Probably going to get a skink of sorts.


----------



## werdy (Feb 19, 2011)

heading there now yay 

name is Andrew wearing a Wile E Coyote t hope to see some of you there


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 19, 2011)

just woke up, will be leaving in 40mins or so later than i hoped but eh. Should get there around 1:30-2 depending on how i go with public transport.


----------



## herptrader (Feb 19, 2011)

Well we had a great day guys - hope all that attended did likewise!


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 19, 2011)

My first ever expo so cant really compare to anything but i haad a ball i have pics on another thread of mine. "2011 VHS Expo Pics"


----------



## Newtatthis (Feb 22, 2011)

*Melb 2011 Expo - Red eye frogs*

I was at the expo last weekend and wanted to contact the person who was selling the red eye frogs from WA. They we in the first isle as you pay on the left. Anyone out there remember who they were or how l might find them??


----------



## No-two (Feb 22, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I would be more than happy to purchase an animal from you without having handled it.



I think more than 90% of my animals have been purchased this way. I don't often let people handle hatchies before purchasing either, even from home. Most people respect the fact I'm following a good quarantine procedure, I havn't lost any sales over it to date. I've shelled out large sums of money for animals I havn't played with, I generally refuse when offered. Expos are a high risk theres no doubt about it, if I were attending (with animals) the animals taken would not be returning to my main collection.


----------



## python9516 (Feb 22, 2011)

hey just wondering were the expo is held this year??

were is the expo held this year thnx?


----------



## Defective (Feb 22, 2011)

well all i can say is if the expo is bi annually i have 2yrs to save up as much as possible so i can go bananas!!! except when you live in Sa its a bit hard to get an enclosure across the state!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 22, 2011)

python9516 said:


> hey just wondering were the expo is held this year??
> 
> were is the expo held this year thnx?



your just a bit late, it was the weekend just gone


----------



## saratoga (Feb 23, 2011)

I just put up a short video of the expo here:

[video=youtube;FSiqtCmDnVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSiqtCmDnVY[/video]


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 24, 2011)

Lambert said:


> well all i can say is if the expo is bi annually i have 2yrs to save up as much as possible so i can go bananas!!! except when you live in Sa its a bit hard to get an enclosure across the state!


tie it to a trailer


----------



## Defective (Feb 25, 2011)

Or put it in teh back of a car but just have the issue of getting it back to adelaide on a bus! ohh and imagine what the people on the bus would do if i had a snake on board? coz i cant put it where its cold, needs to have some warmth


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice vid saratoga


----------

